# CPT 29881 and 29882



## skorkfranks (Sep 4, 2009)

I have a Doc who did a repair on a lateral meniscus tear (Dx-836.1, CPT 29882) and a menisectomy on a medial meniscus tear (Dx-836.0, CPT 29881). Can 29881 be billed with a 59 since it is a different compartment or is this considered bundled? Thanks!!!


----------



## coderguy1939 (Sep 4, 2009)

You don't need a modifier 59, just attach the appropriate DX code to the appropriate CPT and you should be fine.  No bundling issues here.  Use RT or LT on both CPT codes for anatomical specificity.


----------



## Bella Cullen (Sep 8, 2009)

I agree with coderguy.


----------



## mbort (Sep 8, 2009)

29882 bundles with 29881 (mutually exclusive) but 29881 doesnt bundle with 29882.  I dont see that the original poster indicated that this was bilateral so I would use the 59 modifier.


----------



## martnel (Sep 9, 2009)

I agree with Mary!


----------



## coderguy1939 (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for the good reminder here, Mary, to check the edits both ways which I failed to do. The RT/LT was added to indicate on which knee the two procedures had been performed--not a bilateral issue.


----------

